# Respraying a colnago



## HandyAndy

Hi, has anyone had a colnago resprayed by anyone other than Colnago?If so who were they and were you happy with the result?

I'm looking at getting my c40HP resprayed but not sure where to take it....

Thanks


----------



## fick

Call Mike at Maestro. He could organize it for you.


----------



## HandyAndy

Thanks but I've already tried and Mike cant organise it anymore.


----------



## Monty Dog

I had my CT1 refinished by Atlantic Boulevard in the UK - quality and durability better than original. I also had a Gios refinished last year too - the Gios boys were pretty impressed at L'Eroica.


----------



## oldtrackie

I am currently having my Extreme C done at Argos Cycles - www.argoscycles.com
Should be back next week so I will try to post photos. They have resprayed two of my other bikes and the quality is excellent. Not cheap, however!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

resprayed in which style ?

Can you have an AD22 for example ?


----------



## oldtrackie

No, I'm afraid no fancy Colnago colour schemes, just simple styles - will do a PR99 for example.


----------



## HandyAndy

Thanks, I've had responses from Enigma bikes as well as thegraphicshack.co.uk? How much did you guys pay for the respray?


----------



## oldtrackie

Argos are expensive for carbon - prices start at £250. All prices on their website.


----------



## tmault

I highly recommend Sem Custom Paint. Dave Sem will do any Colnago color scheme and it looks completely factory. There are some photos on his site of an AD11 paint job that is just perfect.

https://www.semcustompaint.com/

The AD11 in the flesh.


----------



## oldtrackie

Lovely work! How much does he charge?


----------



## tmault

I received a quote of $650 to respray a C50 in the STBL paint scheme. This is not an overly complicated paint job so I suspect any of the AD colors would be considerably more. Dave is very quick to supply price quotes and his lead time is normally in the area of 4-6 weeks.


----------



## ctam

I talked to Dave Sem about a year ago and i think he's not taking any new work right now. He's painted 2 frames for me in the past and I wanted him to touch up my C-35 and that's when he told me he's not taking new work. I don't know if he's accepting new work now but you can see he's not posting as many updates of his work as he used to.


----------



## tmault

Dave gave me a quote in September to respray my Colnago. I ultimately did not have it done, but he was ready to go with a quoted lead time of 4-5 weeks. So I think he is taking new work.


----------



## HandyAndy

Oldtrackie did you get your bike back from Argos yet??


----------



## oldtrackie

It's just finished, so it will be posted to me early January. They've sent me some photos and I'm really pleased - its basically PR99, but with no exposed carbon. Unfortunately the photos are too large for this forum to upload so I'll take some more and post when I get the frame back.


----------



## oldtrackie

I have uploaded a couple of photos on the Molto Colnago Flikr page if you can access this. www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/ or there's a link to the page at www.colnago.cc


----------



## HandyAndy

Very nice!How much did they charge you?


----------



## oldtrackie

Thanks. Just over £300


----------



## Evil Laugh

oldtrackie said:


> It's just finished, so it will be posted to me early January. They've sent me some photos and I'm really pleased - its basically PR99, but with no exposed carbon. Unfortunately the photos are too large for this forum to upload so I'll take some more and post when I get the frame back.



Hi.

I've been watching this thread with interest as I want to get my c40 resprayed.

What was the reason for you not having the naked carbon forks etc? I'm going for a pr colour but I wanted the carbon bits.

Did Argos make up the colnago panels?

Looks nice mate!


----------



## oldtrackie

Evil Laugh said:


> Hi.
> 
> I've been watching this thread with interest as I want to get my c40 resprayed.
> 
> What was the reason for you not having the naked carbon forks etc? I'm going for a pr colour but I wanted the carbon bits.
> 
> Did Argos make up the colnago panels?
> 
> Looks nice mate!


I just wanted something different. I like the PR99, but personally think the naked carbon looks a bit fussy, so went for all white. Argos said they could do a PR99, but they will charge more, because the masking etc will take more time. Yes, Argos produced the Colnago panels, but I provided the Ernesto Colnago signature (from Ebay, approx £6).

Thanks, I'm looking forward to building up when it arrives next week.


----------



## Evil Laugh

oldtrackie said:


> I just wanted something different. I like the PR99, but personally think the naked carbon looks a bit fussy, so went for all white. Argos said they could do a PR99, but they will charge more, because the masking etc will take more time. Yes, Argos produced the Colnago panels, but I provided the Ernesto Colnago signature (from Ebay, approx £6).
> 
> Thanks, I'm looking forward to building up when it arrives next week.


Oh ok, I'm having prbk and think the subtle contrast of gloss black next to the carbon is gonna look sweet!

How long did they take?

Any chance you'll post some detailed pics when your frame arrives?

Cheers!


----------



## oldtrackie

Evil Laugh said:


> Oh ok, I'm having prbk and think the subtle contrast of gloss black next to the carbon is gonna look sweet!
> 
> How long did they take?
> 
> Any chance you'll post some detailed pics when your frame arrives?


Sounds nice. Argos do an optional epoxy paint in plain colours - black, white, green - which is very hard wearing and worth the extra £10. They aren't great when it comes to delivery times and mine took about 10 weeks (but you can try to persuade them that it's urgent and see if they will improve on this). I'll try to post some pictures when it arrives.


----------



## Evil Laugh

I think I'm gonna go with altlantic boulevard. Was more impressed with their communication than Argos, have got very good feedback from past clients and the turnaround is half that of Argos. Hope I'm making the right choice! Will post pics when done.


----------



## oldtrackie

Now the rebuild project starts...


----------



## Salsa_Lover

That's actually very nice.

mmm... ideas to liven up my EITA Extreme-C


----------



## oldtrackie

Starting to come together...


----------



## oldtrackie

nearly there...


----------



## Evil Laugh

Cool. 

I sent mine off to Atlantic Boulevard. It sort of turned into an Extreme C before it left.

Pictures sometime in March I suppose.

Can't wait.


----------



## oldtrackie

Project complete...


----------



## seeborough

Salsa_Lover said:


> resprayed in which style ?
> 
> Can you have an AD22 for example ?


Funny you should ask. Dave Sem (others in this thread have praised his fine work) fixed up my MXL in AD-22. It was pretty beat up and, if I remember right, cost around $250 plus shipping. Absolutely amazing work.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

that's beautiful


----------



## Kenacycle

that looks extreme good! nice!


----------



## rjsdavis

oldtrackie said:


> Project complete...


So, did you use Atlantic Boulevard in the end? 

How the paintjob bearing up after a year of use? How much did it end up costing you? 

Am just trying to find a great painter to restore my genuine Z Team frame, so will only go to somewhere really good!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

I have been thinking about the special paint EPSs on RA Cycles, they have my size and it is very tempting.

however I am not sure I want an EPS, It would be better for me to buy a NOS C50 and have it painted by Dave Sem for example, and I will be still under the RA Cycles price.

How good is Sem's work ? would you say is on par or better than a Factory AD10 or Mapei LX for example ?

How much does him charge for a complex paintjob including the fork ?


----------



## rjsdavis

Just wondering if there are any UK based users on this thread at all, that have actually restored/resprayed their precious Colnago here in the UK and can share their experience with which painter they used and how well the job was done? 

Am currently trying to source a great painter to trust my frame to, so any input would be extremely useful - oh, and by the way, sadly Maestro can no longer assist with this as they no longer arrange for Colnago's to be painted anymore!


----------



## oldtrackie

Yes, I'm in the UK and had my Extreme C resprayed at Argos in Bristol (see photos on the thread). Very happy with the work, but they're not cheap.


----------



## rjsdavis

oldtrackie said:


> Yes, I'm in the UK and had my Extreme C resprayed at Argos in Bristol (see photos on the thread). Very happy with the work, but they're not cheap.


Thanks OldTrackie

Results look good, and they were already on my short-list (along with Atlantic Boulevard and Bob Jackson). How much did you get stung for the spray?

Any other takers / experience on British painters for complex Colnago paint scheme's?


----------



## rjsdavis

Evil Laugh said:


> I think I'm gonna go with altlantic boulevard. Was more impressed with their communication than Argos, have got very good feedback from past clients and the turnaround is half that of Argos. Hope I'm making the right choice! Will post pics when done.


Hey Evil Laugh

How did you get on with Atlantic Boulevard?


----------



## mriddle

*Can't get Dave Sem to respond*



Salsa_Lover said:


> I have been thinking about the special paint EPSs on RA Cycles, they have my size and it is very tempting.
> 
> however I am not sure I want an EPS, It would be better for me to buy a NOS C50 and have it painted by Dave Sem for example, and I will be still under the RA Cycles price.
> 
> How good is Sem's work ? would you say is on par or better than a Factory AD10 or Mapei LX for example ?
> 
> How much does him charge for a complex paintjob including the fork ?


I've been attempting to get a quote from him to respray my C50 for several months. He has added recent Colnago resprays to his site but never responds to my inquiries....


----------



## oldtrackie

rjsdavis said:


> How much did you get stung for the spray?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Oh about £325 I think.


----------



## oldtrackie

_"...oh, and by the way, sadly Maestro can no longer assist with this as they no longer arrange for Colnago's to be painted anymore!"... _


----------



## Streetr

Hello there guys. New owner of a colnago C 50 Rabobank team colors RB06 see photo below.I am considering a respray to Europcar team colors since the frame will go to the Colnago factory for some essential repairs. What do you guys think? Should I go with the europecar respray or keep the Rabobank one? Any other paint jobs I should consider?
Thank you


Sorry cant upload images or links to mages yet.. Too low post count.


----------



## Evil Laugh

rjsdavis said:


> Hey Evil Laugh
> 
> How did you get on with Atlantic Boulevard?


Hey, I didn't really.

I sent him pictures of my frame and of what I wanted done, clearly showing I wanted areas of exposed (clearcoated) carbon on the frame. He agreed to do it and quoted me a price of around £500 from memory.

I sent the frame and when he got it said he couldn't/wouldn't sand back to the carbon to get the look I wanted. I said he just needed to sand the frame of the current paint but he wouldn't.

I then had to wait 2 weeks and pay his costs to send the frame back to me. All in all cost me £50.

I have to say every carbon Colnago I have ever owned or seen leads me to believe the carbon under any paint is perfect and that they always clearcoat before painting, meaning it would be easy to sand back to this finish. Indeed since I have sanded back a pair of C75 Colnago forks for use with a Ti frame I have and the carbon finish under the paint is perfect. 

I wouldn't have minded if he just said no but I couldnt have been clearer with him about what I wanted done via emails with loads of pictures etc and he said he could do it. It sort of irked me having to pay to get my frame back. 

Funny thing is I'm thinking of buying a new frame for a respray so am looking for another painter. Best to go to a car or bike sprayer I think.


----------



## Evil Laugh

I spoke to Mike/Maestro recently about getting my girlfriend a new fork for her Extreme C and he said he could get it colour matched. Sounds like he may be doing resprays again, give him a call.


----------



## rjsdavis

Evil Laugh said:


> Hey, I didn't really.
> 
> I sent him pictures of my frame and of what I wanted done, clearly showing I wanted areas of exposed (clearcoated) carbon on the frame. He agreed to do it and quoted me a price of around £500 from memory.
> 
> I sent the frame and when he got it said he couldn't/wouldn't sand back to the carbon to get the look I wanted. I said he just needed to sand the frame of the current paint but he wouldn't.
> 
> I then had to wait 2 weeks and pay his costs to send the frame back to me. All in all cost me £50.
> 
> I have to say every carbon Colnago I have ever owned or seen leads me to believe the carbon under any paint is perfect and that they always clearcoat before painting, meaning it would be easy to sand back to this finish. Indeed since I have sanded back a pair of C75 Colnago forks for use with a Ti frame I have and the carbon finish under the paint is perfect.
> 
> I wouldn't have minded if he just said no but I couldnt have been clearer with him about what I wanted done via emails with loads of pictures etc and he said he could do it. It sort of irked me having to pay to get my frame back.
> 
> Funny thing is I'm thinking of buying a new frame for a respray so am looking for another painter. Best to go to a car or bike sprayer I think.


That's interesting.... I'm still looking for someone to reliable restore my LeMond Z Team frame, and have been talking to AB about it. 

It's a good deal more simple (in theory) than a really complex Colnago paintjob, however, the sticking point for nearly all painters is the neon yellow and neon pink shades! The tri-colour fade is decidely simple.... 

I know that mine was originally painted in Du Pont Imron paint, but as far as I can ascertain, no-one over here can actually get it - this includes Argos, Bob Jackson, AB and some others. Ggggrrrrrr......

I'd consider a car painter, but I actually want some minor frame mods made at the same time, so it really needs to go to a frame specialist. If i had money to burn, I'd send it over to CyclArt in Cali, but I'd need to drop nearly £1k all in for the priviledge!

There must surely be a good painter, that values their customers and can do slightly unusual or less common requests? I did pop into the Argos studio last week, and found that in person they are a good deal more personable than they are by email! They are a decent bet at the moment, but looking like something like £380 for my straightforward request. It's more than I want to pay to be honest, but if it's the only place I can get exactly what I want, I might have to bite the bullet - I'm resisting because I'm sure there's got to be a more competitve option! (and this doesn't include chroming the front fork dropout faces / rear dropout faces and front mech braze on face - at an extra £160 just for this chroming work!!).

Lol


----------



## delboyt

*argos respray*



oldtrackie said:


> It's just finished, so it will be posted to me early January. They've sent me some photos and I'm really pleased - its basically PR99, but with no exposed carbon. Unfortunately the photos are too large for this forum to upload so I'll take some more and post when I get the frame back.


hi
sorry we took so long to do your frameset. at the time you dropped your frame off to us we were really buisy. i am the sprayer for argos cycles & i do hope your frame was ok and we can now get the carbons done quicker & do the smartie finishes etc


----------



## rjsdavis

delboyt said:


> hi
> sorry we took so long to do your frameset. at the time you dropped your frame off to us we were really buisy. i am the sprayer for argos cycles & i do hope your frame was ok and we can now get the carbons done quicker & do the smartie finishes etc


Can someone upload some pics?


----------



## delboyt

i am trying to update the argoscycles.com website with more photos of bikes we have sprayed. perhaps take a look there. what pics are you after ?


----------



## rjsdavis

delboyt said:


> i am trying to update the argoscycles.com website with more photos of bikes we have sprayed. perhaps take a look there. what pics are you after ?


Very interested to see what the finished product looks like - from a customer point of view, I want to see the quality of the work and what it cost - this way, you can actually easily evaluate what we think of what we see. 

I'm still trying to find a solution to my earlier post in this thread too - there's such little interest in "service" from nearly all of the painters that I've mentioned, that I've not been minded to pursue it for a while...


----------



## delboyt

where are you located as you maybe able to call into our premises to see our work as we are based in bristol


----------



## oldtrackie

Interesting that you're respraying carbon again. The Extreme C I had done still looks great, but about a year ago now when I enquired about having my C40 done you said that you were very busy and were no longer accepting carbon frames! What is the cost now?


----------



## rjsdavis

delboyt said:


> where are you located as you maybe able to call into our premises to see our work as we are based in bristol


In Kent sadly, so nowhere near any decent frame painters at all! 

I can only do digital images/web postings unfortunately....


----------



## delboyt

hi not too sure on costs as i dont deal with that side of things. it was down to me not accepting carbons as i am the only one in the company that works on them and they got to be flatted back by hand and i am the only sprayer so to do it all was a little much and raw carbon dust is cancerous and not nice to work with to be honest however i am quite happy to do a carbon for you if you wish, best to call this number & ask for mark or garry as they can help you..0117 9724730. tell them you have been intouch with the sprayer (martin) this time of year is the best to have your frame done as it's the closed racing season then it will be all up and running for the summer .


----------



## rjsdavis

delboyt said:


> hi not too sure on costs as i dont deal with that side of things. it was down to me not accepting carbons as i am the only one in the company that works on them and they got to be flatted back by hand and i am the only sprayer so to do it all was a little much and raw carbon dust is cancerous and not nice to work with to be honest however i am quite happy to do a carbon for you if you wish, best to call this number & ask for mark or garry as they can help you..0117 9724730. tell them you have been intouch with the sprayer (martin) this time of year is the best to have your frame done as it's the closed racing season then it will be all up and running for the summer .


Some pics and prices would be better to see.


----------



## delboyt

as said goto Welcome to Argos Racing Cycles


----------

